# Girls Monark/Firestone Super Cruiser for $$



## KingSized HD (Oct 30, 2016)

https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/5839682967.html
$1500 -That's high even by CA standards. Maybe they're making sure it doesn't get parted out.


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 30, 2016)

KingSized HD said:


> View attachment 376819
> https://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/5839682967.html
> $1500 -That's high even by CA standards. Maybe they're making sure it doesn't get parted out.



That's a pretty bike, my wife has that in a sea foam green Monark Super Deluxe. But you're right, even in Cali that bike should be closer to a third of that price.


----------



## Intense One (Oct 30, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> That's a pretty bike, my wife has that in a sea foam green Monarch Super Deluxe. But you're right, even in Cali that bike should be closer to a third of that price.



Maybe some sheik from Dubai might snag it up.......pocket change!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 30, 2016)

ya thay don,t have much going on in Stockton ca, so


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kirk has one in the FS section for $500.


----------



## gymmanager (Oct 30, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> Kirk has one in the FS section for $500.



Exactly! Stockton is only 45 minutes away, maybe I should buy Kirk's and try to sell it in Stockton for $1000. That will seem reasonable by comparison


----------

